

Time-Lapse Video Shrinks Birth of a Supercomputer to 3 Minutes - davidmr
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/04/time-lapse-supercomputer-birth/

======
davidmr
This brings a bit of a tear to the old eye. I worked on Mira's predecessor and
a bit on the acquisition of Mira itself (literally rooms and rooms of Gantt
charts, floor to ceiling, wall to wall), and it's very cool to see it get put
in. A fine job was done by the Argonne staff to get this thing purchased and
accepted.

My only correction is:

> Nowadays, these processors are no different from what you’d find in ordinary
> servers.

With this particular computer, that's not strictly true. These are special
low-memory A2 PPC chips that, to the best of my knowledge, aren't in much
else.

